# Feeder Platies?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I was looking around at the liveaquaria website and seen Feeder Platies.
I never even heard of them before, or seen them for sell. Are they a new type?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've seen them, but by a different name.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

What other name are they called? I tried to find more info on them but the liveaquaria site is the only thing I found.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They're just variatus platies... Bred for plainness rather than striking colors.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, then I have seen them, but only the colorful ones. Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're just small, is all. It's not like they're a special breed. Hmmm.. actually, if anything, they're just the opposite of being a 'breed" and are instead just mutts.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess that's why I didn't find much on them. Thanks.


----------

